# Hamilton Flight Ll



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I recently bought and had Rene Rondeau overhaul this Hamilton Flight ll. We really debated about restoring the dial, but it is an original silver dial which is MUCH less common than the gold dial. There is significant patina as you can easily see, but, like in most cases, it is not a bother when looking at it on your wrist.

As the title says, it isn't an electric watch, but it was designed by the man who designed so many of the coolest of the Hamilton electrics, Richard Arbib. I would love to find a really bad dial to re-finish so I could keep this one and have a restored dial to enjoy in the watch. Faint hope though, as not too many were made in the first place, and after 50 years who knows how many are left.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

A beautiful watch, I'd be happy to wear one in any condition.

Another watch on my 'I wish' list.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Wonderful watch, MS. This has to be one of the best watch designs of all time.

My two cents, you did right by the dial.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A very interesting find; I would certainly leave the dial as is


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

its a nice watch but not my cup of tea to be honest


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Wonderful design MS. I would leave the dial, except for lightly cleaning. From your photograph, the mesh surface seems to have retained dirt, so I would suggest you ultrasonically clean and lightly polish the case. Polish the plexiglass and reassemble. A part restoration without destroying its provenance? A stunner by my book.

Tres difficile.

Mike


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

wonderful! :man_in_love:


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

You have a beautiful Hamilton! I'm very jealous!  Thanks for sharing.


----------

